# Mod Updates - More Added



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

As a result of being forced to stay home most of the summer for medical tests, I have had some time to complete several Mods. I have posted descriptions, including part numbers, cost, pictures, etc. on my new website. So here's a list if you want to jump quickly to a specific one:

Honda Eu3000is Cart http://riverdisk.com/CartMod.aspx
Television and DVD/VHS Mod http://riverdisk.com/TVMod.aspx
Paper Towel Rack Mod http://riverdisk.com/towelrackmod.aspx
Door and Drawer Lock Mod http://riverdisk.com/doorlockMod.aspx
Slide Bracket Storage Tube http://riverdisk.com/SlideStorageMod.aspx New Photos recently added 8/24
Scissor Jack/Stabilizer Mod http://riverdisk.com/ScissorJack.aspx
Dual Spare Tire Mod http://riverdisk.com/SpareTire.aspx
Security Lock Box for Keys http://riverdisk.com/LockBox.aspx
Maxx Air Vent with Hinge Brackets Mod http://riverdisk.com/MaxxAir.aspx

Otherwise you can go to: http://riverdisk.com/outback.aspx and browse them all. Hope these help.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Nice mods..... I particularly like the door locks. Sometimes it's the little things that make camping and traveling easier. I also like the dual spare tires....... looks great!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tripp

Awesome jobs on those mods









I love your website as well.

Now enjoy your mods









Thor


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Tripp,
I like a number of your mods (like the TV/DVD and the slode bracket ) and I thank you for posting them. I will be "borrowing" at least one of your ideas like you did my "Don't Get Locked Out Again". Thanks again and keep up the good ideas!
Paul


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Great mods. I think I will be getting the door/drawer locks. I have had a real problem with mine coming open while driving. The lock box is a GREAT idea also.

Looks great!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great Mods!!! So why do you need 2 spares?!?!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Great Mods!!! So why do you need 2 spares?!?!


Well Nathan, sometimes I go up into the real rough country and a little bit of insurance can mean the difference of getting out or being stranded. Also, while in college many, many, many years ago, I worked at a Firestone store. When a travel trailer came in, generally they had ruined two tires instead of just one. Most of the time it was because they continued to run, at highway speeds, on the single tire on the one side and ended up ruining it also. Besides, now I can help someone else out while on the road without comprimising my safety entirely.
Take Care
Tripp


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job! Looks like you made good use of some "down time". Thanks for sharing (love your website). I've added a few more to my "Someday Mod" list


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TrippHammer said:


> Great Mods!!! So why do you need 2 spares?!?!


Well Nathan, sometimes I go up into the real rough country and a little bit of insurance can mean the difference of getting out or being stranded. Also, while in college many, many, many years ago, I worked at a Firestone store. When a travel trailer came in, generally they had ruined two tires instead of just one. Most of the time it was because they continued to run, at highway speeds, on the single tire on the one side and ended up ruining it also. Besides, now I can help someone else out while on the road without comprimising my safety entirely.
Take Care
Tripp
[/quote]
Ok, just had to poke a little








Definetly a lot of good work you have done!


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice Mods. I will be borrowing the solution for the paper towels. I like the fence post tube for the brackets too.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

A tip for the lock box.

Just remember the combo for the numbers 'above' the line. it is easy to see the top row, just not the middle row.

Make sense?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The Eubies said:


> Nice Mods. I will be borrowing the solution for the paper towels. I like the fence post tube for the brackets too.


X 2 on those mods also

Thanks for sharing









Ed

P.S. Does anyone know if there was ever a thread with one liner mods to aide in doing searches for detials, for as Mike mentioned its the little things that make camping easier.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

There ar some great ideas on your websites! Thank for sharing!!!
DT


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Tripp,
> I like a number of your mods (like the TV/DVD and the slode bracket ) and I thank you for posting them. I will be "borrowing" at least one of your ideas like you did my "Don't Get Locked Out Again". Thanks again and keep up the good ideas!
> Paul


You know Paul, I didn't even know about your mod. But I guess that brilliant minds think alike. I also really like your new website. You've got some really nice backgrounds... however it sometimes makes the text a bit hard to read. Thank YOU for all that you give to the clan.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Great Mods. Love the locks. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for sharing all the mods and great pictures.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Can you tell us more about your storage for your brackets? How did you attach the fence post thingy? what did you do for the end caps? I love this idea and want to go to lowes and surprise the dh with all the parts so he can put it on before our next trip out in 2 weeks..


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

brenda said:


> Can you tell us more about your storage for your brackets? How did you attach the fence post thingy? what did you do for the end caps? I love this idea and want to go to lowes and surprise the dh with all the parts so he can put it on before our next trip out in 2 weeks..


Hi Brenda,
The ends are regular end caps. Here in Helena, Lowes didn't have them, only the Gothic. So I did go to Home Depot to get the caps. The posts come in three flavors, end posts, through posts and corner posts. You want the end post. I used about 6 truss screws and some silicone adhesive to put the one on. The other I used my dremel tool and a file to cut the slots in; then put it on the post and made an outline of them so I could cut out the matching ones in it. I had to use some 5/16" reddy-rod (the rod that is threaded all the way. For the bracket that is behind the tire carrier. I used washers and nylon nuts (The real name escapes me right now.) so that they won't come loose. On the end near the opening I used two eyebolts but that isn't really necessary and you could use the reddy-rod there also. I did the eyebolts only because it always seems there's a need for places to attach something to. I bought a 1/8" strap iron, 3/4" or 1" wide to make the straps for the top and bottom needed for each bracket, drilled 1/2" holes (easier to have a bit of play when assembling. I also used a piece about 10" long to make the locking mechanism. I'll try to put a few more detailed photos up on the website tomorrow morning. Give me a call (you have my cell phone number) if you run into any questions or problems. Sorry but I won't be able to make Livingston on Labor Day weekend; have some more medical tests coming up.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> Tripp,
> I like a number of your mods (like the TV/DVD and the slode bracket ) and I thank you for posting them. I will be "borrowing" at least one of your ideas like you did my "Don't Get Locked Out Again". Thanks again and keep up the good ideas!
> Paul


You know Paul, I didn't even know about your mod. But I guess that brilliant minds think alike. I also really like your new website. You've got some really nice backgrounds... however it sometimes makes the text a bit hard to read. Thank YOU for all that you give to the clan.
Take Care,
Tripp
[/quote]
Thanks about the website. I know it may be a bit hard to read at some points but to keep its uniformity throughout the site I have to use the same color text, I resized the font and tried to allow for scrolling in those "problem" areas. Between the flash and the java on the site, that was my best option until I get bored and change it again LOL Thanks!
Paul


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I recently added two more of my Mods to the website:

Shore/Park Power conversion - http://riverdisk.com/showpowermod.aspx

Axle Flip - http://riverdisk.com/AxleFlipMod.aspx

And I also updated the photos on the Slide Bracket Storage Tube - http://riverdisk.com/AxleFlipMod.aspx

Take Care,

Tripp


----------

